# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته دندانپزشکی

## Mahsa.Nzr

دندانپزشکی

هدف
دندان پزشك به تشخیص و درمان بیماری*های دهان و دندان می*پردازد و از همین*رو شاید بهتر باشد كه عنوان این رشته را دهان*پزشكی گذاشت.
در گذشته دندان پزشكی را مساوی با دندان سازی می*دانستند. اما امروزه دندان سازی تنها بخشی از دندان پزشكی است. 
رشته دندان پزشكی در مقطع دكترای عمومی نحوه رعایت بهداشت، پیشگیری و درمان بیماری*های دهان و دندان را آموزش می*دهد. 
دندان*پزشكی یك علم تخصصی است كه سلامت دهان و دندان را به عنوان عضوی مهم  در سلامت جسم و روح، زیبایی و ادا كردن كلمات تامین می كند. همچنین به یاری  این علم می*توان بسیاری از بیماری*ها را در مراحل اولیه شناخت و از پیشرفت  آن جلوگیری نمود. 
ماهیت 
این مقطع دارای دو دوره مجزای 2 و 4 ساله است. كه در 2 سال اول دانشجویان  واحدهای علوم پایه مثل بیوشیمی، آناتومی، بافت*شناسی، فیزیولوژی، ژنتیك،  میكروب*شناسی و ایمنی*شناسی را می*گذرانند و بعد از 2 سال وارد دوره تخصصی  دندان پزشكی شده و دروس اختصاصی خود را در زمینه آسیب*شناسی فك و دهان،  ارتودنسی، اندودنتیكس، پروتزهای ثابت و اكلوژن، پروتزهای متحرك و فك و صورت  ، پریودنتولوژی، ترمیمی و مواد دندانی، بیماری*های دهان و دندان، جراحی  دهان و فك و صورت، دندان پزشكی كودكان و رادیولوژی دهان و فك و صورت  می*گذرانند. و در نهایت می*توانند بیماری*های دهان و دندان را تشخیص داده و  در حد یك دندان پزشك عمومی نسبت به درمان آنها اقدام كنند.
عده*ای دندان پزشكی را با كار عملی و تكنیكی صرف، یكی می*دانند در حالی كه  اگر دانشجوی دندان پزشكی تنها فن و تكنیك این رشته را فراگرفته اما در علوم  پایه ضعیف باشد، در نهایت یك دندان ساز خواهد شد یعنی چنین فردی كار روی  دندان را فراگرفته است اما از علم پزشكی بی*نصیب می*باشد. 
نكات تكمیلی 
اما تحصیل در این رشته خالی از مشكل نیست . دندان پزشكی حرفه*ای است كه با  كارهای عملی بر روی بیمار همراه است، بنابراین امكان انتقال بیماری*های  عفونی مثل هپاتیت یا ایدز از بیمار به پزشك بسیار زیاد است و دندان پزشكان  باید همواره به اصول كنترل عفونت توجه داشته باشند چون یك كوتاهی یا اشتباه  می*تواند برای آنها عواقب ناخوشایندی داشته باشد. همچنین یك دندان پزشك  باید بطور مرتب نرمش و ورزش كند تا دچار كمردرد و پادرد مزمن نگردد. 
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه همان طور كه در قسمت*های قبل اشاره شد،  عدم تسلط بر علوم پایه و زبان انگلیسی، دانشجو را از مقولات علمی دور  می*كند و صرفا به او توانایی انجام كارهای عملی این رشته را می*دهد. 
هرآنچه كه یك دانش*آموز در درس زیست*شناسی دوره دبیرستان خود فرا می*گیرد  به نحوی به رشته دندان پزشكی ارتباط دارد بخصوص دو بخش فیزیولوژی و  آسیب*شناسی كه دانشجویان دندان پزشكی در دو سال اول تحصیل خود با وسعت و  عمق بیشتری نسبت به دوره دبیرستان مطالعه می*كنند. 
همچنین دانشجوی این رشته باید از دست هایی ماهر و توانمند برخوردار باشد  ،چون بسیاری از كارهای دندان پزشكی از تراش دندان گرفته تا بازسازی دندان  نیاز به دست هایی هنرمند و توانا دارد تا بتوان به نحو احسن كارهای ظریف  دندان پزشكی را انجام داد.
برخورداری از سلامت كامل جسمی و روانی و قابلیت انجام كارهای بسیار دقیق  علمی، عملی، كلینیكی برای داوطلبان این رشته بسیار ضروری است. 
خلاقیت و مهارت در كار دست و همچنین برخورداری از خلاقیت و دید هنری،  دانشجو را در انجام كارهای عملی این رشته و انجام مهارت*های لازم در پیاده  كردن آموخته*های آن، كمك بسیار می*كند. 
مشخصات دوره 
طول دوره دندان*پزشكی پنج سال است و درس های آن در سه بخش : عمومی ، پایه و  اختصاصی برنامه*ریزی شده است كه از لحاظ نحوه تعلیم و تدریس، به درس های  نظری ، عملی نظری، عملی تقسیم می*شود. 
این دوره شامل دو مرحله است: 
مرحله اول (5/1 سال) : در این مرحله دانشجویان درس های نظری و عملی علوم  پایه و عمومی را در دانشگاه (كلاس و آزمایشگاه)* می*گذرانند. 
مرحله دوم (5/3 سال) : در این مرحله دانشجویان درس های تخصصی را در دانشگاه  (كلاس و بخش های كلینیكی) فرا می*گیرند و به منظور برخورداری از كارایی  آموزشی- درمانی، بیشتر این دوره تحصیلی را در بخش های كلینیكی دانشكده و  بیمارستان های وابسته به ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی می*پردازند؛ لازم به  تذكر است كه گذراندن درس های پایه برای ورود به دوره كلینیكی (مرحله دوم)  ضروری است. 
نظام آموزشی مطابق آیین*نامه مصوب شورای عالی برنامه*ریزی است و هر واحد درس نظری 17 ساعت و هر واحد درس عملی 34 ساعت است. 
كل واحدهای درسی این دوره 203 واحد است. 
درس های پایه 
درس های پایه به درس هایی گفته می*شود كه زمینه*ساز ورود دانشجو به درس های اصلی و تخصصی و فراگیری آنها هستند. 
در این رشته درس های پایه جمعا به تعداد 43 واحد درسی است كه عبارتند از: 
فیزیك پزشكی ، بیوشیمی ، بافت*شناسی انسانی، جنین*شناسی، تشریح ، ژنتیك  انسانی، میكروب*شناسی، ایمنی شناسی، فیزیولوژی، روان*شناسی عمومی،  آسیب*شناسی عمومی. 
درس های اختصاصی 
درس های تخصصی به درس هایی گفته می*شود كه اطلاعات و آگاهی های لازم را  درباره رشته تخصصی به دانشجو داده، او را با مفاهیم تخصصی و عمده رشته مورد  نظر آشنا می*كند و آموزش های لازم را به او می*دهند. 
در رشته دندان*پزشكی درس های تخصصی عبارتند از: كالبدشناسی و مرفولوژی  دندان، زبان خارجی اختصاصی، جنین و بافت*شناسی فك و دهان، آسیب*شناسی دهان،  ارتودنسی، اندودنتیكس، بیماری های دهان و تشخیص ، بیولوژی دهان،  پریودنتولوژی، دندان*پزشكی ترمیمی(پروتز متحرك پارسیل، پروتز ثابت ، پروتز  كامل) جراحی دهان و فك و صورت ، دندان*پزشكی كودكان، رادیولوژی دهان ، گوش و  حلق و بینی ، نظام پزشكی و طب قانونی، بهداشت عمومی و اكولوژی ، بهداشت  محیط زیست ، دندان*پزشكی مجتمعی ، بیماریهای روانی ، بیماریهای درونی،  فارماكولوژی ، بهداشت دهان و تغذیه و دندان*پزشكی پیشگیری مواد دندانی و  پایان*نامه (رساله)*. 
دانشجویان در سال چهارم با تایید استاد راهنما، موضوعی را برای پایان*نامه  انتخاب وراجع به آن تحقیقاتی را آغاز می*نمایند، ولی واحد پایان*نامه در  سال آخر محاسبه خواهد گردید كه در آن زمان دانشجو پایان*نامه را به هیات  داوران منتخب ارائه و از آن دفاع می*نماید. 
خلاصه*ای از مطالب مطرح شده بعضی از درس های تخصصی الزامی 
اندودنتیكس: مطالب این درس شامل بررسی اتیولوژی، تشخیص، پیشگیری و درمان  بیماری های پالپی و بافت های نگهدارنده دندان*ناشی از ضایعات پالپ به منظور  حفظ سلامت و نگهداری دندانهای طبیعی است. 
بیماری های دهان و تشخیص : در درس بیماری های دهان و تشخیص، به شناسایی ،  تشخیص كلینیكی و پاراكلینیكی ضایعات حفره دهان و درمان ضایعات مخاطی آن و  ارتباط آن با سایر بیماری های بدن پرداخته می*شود. 
پروتزهای دندانی: در این درس در ارتباط با مسائل ترمیمی و بازسازی دستگاه  جونده (دندان ها و ساختمان مجاور كناری صورت) از طریق پروتزهای ثابت، متحرك  (پارسیل و كامل) و فك و صورت بحث می*شود. همچنین مسائل مربوط به اصول  اكلوژن در این رشته مورد تدریس علمی عملی قرار می*گیرد. 
رادیولوژی: درس رادیولوژی یكی از درس های دندان*پزشكی و از علوم اساسی جهت  دستیابی و شناسایی حالات طبیعی و غیرطبیعی استخوان فك ها و دندان ها  می*باشد. 
دندان*پزشكی كودكان: درس دندان*پزشكی كودكان، قسمتی از درس های دندان*پزشكی  است كه شامل : تشخیص، پیشگیری و درمان بیماری* دهان و دندان كودكان،  معلولان و معلولان ذهنی و شناسایی رابطه آن با سلامت عمومی آن ها می*باشد. 
دندان پزشكی ترمیمی : این درس شامل بررسی اتیولوژی ، تشخیص ، پیشگیری و  درمان و ترمیم ضایعات بافت های سخت دندانی به منظور حفظ سلامت و زیبایی  دندان های طبیعی و بافت های نگه*دارنده آن هاست.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر 
امكان ادامه تحصیل فوق دكترا در رشته*های مختلف دندان*پزشكی در ایران وجود دارد.
رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته
وجوه مشترك علمی وسیعی كه این رشته با رشته پزشكی دارد، به دندان پزشك این  مهارت را می*دهد تا با شناخت همه جانبه ساختمان بدن و فیزیوپاتولوژی آن  خدمات و درمان*های لازم را در راستای تخصصی خود ارائه دهد. 
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
سوال اینجاست كه آیا برای این تعداد فارغ*التحصیل رشته دندان پزشكی فرصت*های كاری وجود دارد؟ 
امروزه در كشور ما فرصت*های شغلی برای دندان پزشكان جوان به دو دلیل عمده  محدودتر شده است كه یكی از این دلایل پیشرفت بهداشت در كشور ماست. یعنی  خوشبختانه كشور ما نیز مانند سایر كشورهای جهان در جهت پیشگیری و اهداف  بهداشتی حركت كرده و بسیاری از بیماری*ها را مهار و كنترل كرده است.
در نتیجه مردم كمتر به پزشكان و دندان پزشكان مراجعه می*كنند. از سوی دیگر  در چند سال اخیر رشد پزشكان و دندان پزشكان نسبت به نرخ رشد جمعیت افزایش  یافته است. برای مثال اگر تا 20 سال قبل به ازای هر 25 هزار نفر یك دندان  پزشك وجود داشت حال به ازای هر 5 یا 6 هزار نفر یك دندان پزشك وجود دارد.  البته ذكر عوامل فوق به معنای آن نیست كه هیچ فرصت شغلی برای دندان پزشكان  جوان وجود ندارد بلكه در بسیاری از شهرستانهای كشور، ما هنوز شاهد كمبود  دندان پزشك هستیم. یعنی در حالی كه در بعضی از نقاط كشور به ازای هر 2 هزار  نفر یك دندان پزشك داریم، در نقاط محروم كشورمان به ازای هر 100 هزار نفر  یك دندان پزشك وجود دارد.
مطمئناً با پیشرفت بهداشت دهان و دندان، فرصت*های شغلی یك دندان پزشك عمومی  كاهش پیدا كرده است و البته افزایش تعداد دندان پزشكان جوان بیكار تنها  مشكل ایران نیست چون طبق بررسی*ها و پیش*بینی*های جوامع علمی خارج از كشور،  در سال 2030 میلادی بهداشت دهان و دندان مردم به اندازه*ای خوب خواهد بود  كه دندان پزشكی عمومی به بخشی از پزشكی عمومی برخواهد گشت و رشته دندان  پزشكی تنها جنبه تخصصی پیدا می*كند.
وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر 
اگرچه اهمیت رشته دندان*پزشكی در شهرهای بزرگ و متوسط تا حدود زیادی روشن  است، اما متاسفانه هنوز این رشته نتوانسته است ارزش والای خود را در شهرهای  كوچك و روستاها، آن*چنان كه باید نشان دهد. گرایش روزافزون داوطلبان به  این رشته و مراجعه رو به افزایش شهروندان به شاغلان این حرفه ، می*تواند  اهمیت قابل ملاحظه و نیاز به متخصصان را در این رشته ، حتی در مقایسه با  سایر رشته*های پزشكی به وضوح نشان دهد.

درس های پایه رشته دندان پزشكی مقطع دكترای عمومی فیزیك پزشكی بیوشیمی نظری  بیوشیمی عملی آناتومی نظری آناتومی عملی بافت*شناسی انسانی نظری  بافت*شناسی انسانی عملی فیزیولوژی نظری فیزیولوژی عملی ژنتیك انسانی  جنین*شناسی عمومی 
میكروب*شناسی نظری میكروب*شناسی عملی ایمنی*شناسی نظری ایمنی*شناسی عملی  آسیب*شناسی عمومی آمار پزشكی و دندان پزشكی و روش بهداشت عمومی و اكولوژی  محیط زیست 
درس های اختصاصی رشته دندان پزشكی مقطع دكترای عمومی كالبدشناسی و  مورفولوژی دندان (نظری)* كالبدشناسی و مورفولوژی دندان (عملی)* پروتز كامل 1  و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی)* پروتز كامل 1 و 2 (نظری) مواد دندانی 1 و 2  رادیولوژی* دهان 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) رادیولوژی* دهان 1 و 2 و 3 (عملی)  فارماكولوژی زبان خارجی تخصصی 1 و 2 جنین و بافت*شناسی فك و دهان (نظری)  جنین و بافت*شناسی فك و دهان (عملی) آسیب*شناسی 1 و 2 (نظری)* آسیب*شناسی 1  و 2 (عملی) پروتز ثابت 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) پروتز ثابت 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی  پروتز ثابت 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) پروتز ثابت 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی)* پروتز  پارسیل 1 و 2 (نظری) پروتز پارسیل 1 و 2 و 3 (عملی) دندان پزشكی ترمیمی 1 و  2 و 3 (نظری) دندان پزشكی ترمیمی 1 و 2 و 3 (عملی) بیماری*های دهان و  تشخیص 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) بیماری*های دهان و تشخیص 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی)  پریودنتولوژی 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) پریودنتولوژی 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی) جراحی فك  و دهان 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (نظری) جراحی فك و دهان 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 (عملی)  ندودنتیكس 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) اندودنتیكس 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی) بهداشت دهان و  پیشگیری تغذیه بیماری*های درونی ارتودنسی 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (نظری) ارتودنسی 1  و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی) گوش و حلق و بینی كارگاه و روش تحقیق و مبانی كامپیوتر  بیماری*های روانی دندان پزشكی كودكان 1 و 2 و 3 (نظری) دندان پزشكی كودكان  1 و 2 و 3 و 4 (عملی) تنظیم خانواده و جمعیت نظام پزشكی و طب قانونی دندان  پزشكی جامعه*نگر (نظری) دندان پزشكی جامعه*نگر (عملی) بیولوژی دهان سمینار  آسیب*شناسی رساله پایان*نامه 1 و 2 و 3 
اسامی برخی دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی دارای رشته دندانپزشکی
ردیف رشته دانشگاه شهر 1 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی اصفهان اصفهان 2 دندانپزشکی  علوم پزشکی اهواز اهواز 3 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی بابل بابل 4 دندانپزشکی  علوم پزشکی تبریز تبریز 5 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی تهران تهران 6 دندانپزشکی  علوم پزشکی رفسنجان رفسنجان 7 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی زاهدان زاهدان 8  دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران 9 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی شیراز  شیراز 10 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی قزوین قزوین 11 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی  کرمان کرمان 12 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی گیلان گیلان 13 دندانپزشکی علوم  پزشکی مشهد مشهد 14 دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی همدان همدان 15 دندانپزشکی علوم  پزشکی یزد یزد

----------


## Parniya

منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

